# Questions about Raising KiwiBerry and Mango



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Something really strange happened today. My birds were literally fighting. I have 2 males (*mango and kiwi) and I heard one of them screeching and screaming loudly. I went to check on them and I saw that they were fighting badly. Kiwi was putting its claws on mango's chest. And mango was getting really scared of him. He would start flying as soon as kiwi came near him. What do you think happend ? What can I do to stop it ?
*these names are a bit funny to use in a post 😅😂


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.

There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.

How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to separate the two immediately. Put one of them in a different cage.
> 
> There is no way to know what caused it - you are asking for speculation which isn't going to solve the problem.
> 
> How large is the cage the birds are in now? *


They have stopped fighting now. The cage is pretty big.


----------



## FaeryBee

*We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *We need to see a picture of the cage and also to know the measurements of it. Length, Width and Height.*


It is 46cm×34cm×40cm approximately. Here is a picture.















It has 2 perches, a swing, a ladder and 4 Feeders(I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I just bought the cage some time ago. I have ordered some more toy they'll arrive this week. Do you suggest removing these perches and putting shorter perches. Or do you suggest adding the other Feeders also.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

As you can see he is grown up. Why does he have pin feathers ?


----------



## Cody

Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.

Budgies will molt once or twice a year, sometimes even more.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> Budgies molt throughout their life and when feathers are lost and the new ones grow in you will see pin feathers, it is completely normal.


Ohh I didn't know. I thought that budgies only moly when they are 2-3 months old. Thank you .


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Height = 40 cm
Width = 34cm
Length= 46cm















It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The cage is too small for your budgies.
You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.

You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.

Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *The cage is too small for your budgies.
> You need a cage that is longer than it is wide. 30" Long x 18' Wide by 18" High The measurements convert to: 76 cm Long by 46 cm WIde x 46 cm High is the very minimum size recommended for two budgies.
> Cages that are wider are better for your birds because budgies fly horizontally/laterally rather than vertically.
> The bigger the cage you provide for the budgies, the better. Ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
> 
> You need to have a spare cage anyway and the one you are using now can serve as the spare. This will be used if you have to quarantine one of the budgies due to injure or illness, if the budgies end up needing to be separated on a permanent basis and/or as a transport cage if/when Avian Veterinarian visits are required.
> 
> I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
> *Pressure Sores*
> *The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
> *Essentials for a Great Cage*
> 
> *You also need to change the paper at the bottom of the cage at least daily. Hygiene and a Healthy Diet are critical to keeping your budgies healthy.*
> 
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> *Quality Seed Mix*
> *CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
> *Safe Foods for Budgies*
> *The Truth about GRIT*
> 
> *Provide shredding toys for your budgies, make sure you have a second swing in the cage and have 2 food dishes and 1 water dish in the cage.
> 
> Pin feathers are normal on an adult bird. Please read the two articles below.*
> 
> *Molting*
> *Miserable Molting
> 
> Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.
> 
> MOST BASIC QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED IN THE STICKIES AND BUDGIE ARTICLES. *


Thank you 😊. I bought the cage last month so I'll be buying * the cage you recommended after some time. Is there anything I can do till then ?
Some rearrangement or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee

*How soon can you get the new cage?
Are you buying the minimum sized one that is 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm HIgh?
If you have room and can afford it, it would be better to get a cage that is larger than that.

Get new perches now to replace the dowels. Add another swing and a shredding toy.
How much out of cage time are KiwiBerry and Mango getting each day?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

My budgies Have recently started eating carrots happily. But I am a bit concerned about what quantity should I give carrots to them. I give it to to as a treat only, once or twice a week and in very less quantity. Is that ok ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.

I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*





FaeryBee said:


> *The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Your can give your budgies carrots two or three times a week. Offer other vegetables at other times.
> 
> I would recommend you look at on-line pet suppliers that ship to India for a cage of the appropriate size for your budgies. I'm sure there must be suppliers that ship to that country.*


Ok, I'll see for a supplier right away. Thank you 😊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello!
As it is important to give budgies not only millets and seeds but fruits(I give it moderation as suggested by you all) and vegetables also. I don't give them fruits and vegetables everyday because their dropping gets watery if I do so. I give them vegetables twice or thrice a week and a fruit once in 2 weeks. Like this their droppings are healthy and they are energetic. Do I need to make any changes ?


----------



## Cody

What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> What type of a seed mix are you using, does it have pellets that are made for birds in the mix?


The seed mix I use has pellets and other seeds. They are originally for bird only. They come in the category of bird food. The seller I bought them from said it is bird food.


----------



## Cody

As long as it is for pet birds and not a mix for wild birds it should be ok.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Gender and age please


----------



## StarlingWings

He is a young male, I’d say under 9 months! He’s precious


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Thank you. 😊


StarlingWings said:


> He is a young male, I’d say under 9 months! He’s precious


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> Height = 40 cm
> Width = 34cm
> Length= 46cm
> View attachment 257522
> 
> View attachment 257523
> It has 2 perches, 1 swing , 1 ladder , 4 Feeders (I have only put 2 because they used to try to get in the other Feeders and get stuck). I have ordered more toys which are arriving this week. Do you suggest placing the perches somewhere else ? Or changing them to smaller ones?


i guess that u can teach ur budgies to fly around one room so that u won't have to buy a new cage.U should teach them to stay in one room for most of the time,but yeah it should not have any bed under which they can get stuck.This happened with my budgie and the poor thing was suffocating.It took him some time to be normal.Also ensure that u make a small playstation kinda area for ur budgie and also give them enough exercise


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Is this seed mix fine? 









Buy BOLTZ All Life Stages Bird Food for Budgies - Mix Seeds, Medium, 1200 g Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Amazon.in: Buy BOLTZ All Life Stages Bird Food for Budgies - Mix Seeds, Medium, 1200 g online at low price in India on Amazon.in. Check out BOLTZ All Life Stages Bird Food for Budgies - Mix Seeds, Medium, 1200 g reviews, ratings, specifications and more at Amazon.in. Free Shipping, Cash on...



www.amazon.in


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello.
My seed mix and millet were finished so I ordered them. And this came. It's not the one I usually order. There is no brand name. And I worry this might be harmful thought its for birds only and was sold by a pet shop owner. How should I give this to my budgies? Should I give in small quantities?







pls help 😪


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

i guess it will be safe.My budgies also eat millets that we got from the pet shop owner.Also they are fine,it has 18-20 days


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Mishti Anuurag said:


> i guess it will be safe.My budgies also eat millets that we got from the pet shop owner.Also they are fine,it has 18-20 days


Ok thanks


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

but only when u are confirmed,try testing the quality,it will be helpful.Although it iss weird i tested the millets on my own before giving them to my budgies


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Mishti Anuurag said:


> but only when u are confirmed,try testing the quality,it will be helpful.Although it iss weird i tested the millets on my own before giving them to my budgies


How can I test it ?


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> How can I test it ?


umm although weird but i tasted it

i felt fine so i gave it to my budgies
it was my first time so i wanted to be totally sure
and also as long as they are just seeds they won't harm ur bird


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Mishti Anuurag said:


> umm although weird but i tasted it


😳😳 ok I'll see what I can do



Mishti Anuurag said:


> i felt fine so i gave it to my budgies
> it was my first time so i wanted to be totally sure
> and also as long as they are just seeds they won't harm ur bird


But there may be excess amount of fats or chemicals


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> But there may be excess amount of fats or chemicals


if u feel that way then consisder asking a vet for help,it may be true


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please be careful about taking advice from members other than staff. The information offered may not be accurate.

The seed mix you showed in the picture looks to be OK. Budgies should receive 1 1/2 teaspoons of seed per budgie per day.
From where did you order this seed mix?

Try sprouting some of the seed to see if it is fresh.
Sprouting Everything
Growing Seed Sprouts at Home*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Please be careful about taking advice from members other than staff. The information offered may not be accurate.
> 
> The seed mix you showed in the picture looks to be OK. Budgies should receive 1 1/2 teaspoons of seed per budgie per day.
> From where did you order this seed mix?
> 
> Try sprouting some of the seed to see if it is fresh.
> Sprouting Everything
> Growing Seed Sprouts at Home*
> 
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> *Quality Seed Mix*
> *CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
> *Safe Foods for Budgies*
> *The Truth about GRIT*


Thank you FaeryBee!
I am so grateful to be here. I get responses from people within just a few hours. 

I'll try sprouting them , thank you !


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Age please


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your budgie is older than 6 months as he has been through at least his first molt (after his baby molt). 
As Starling Wings indicated, he is probably between 6 and 9 months old.

Have you ordered new perches for your budgies yet?
I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage
*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

*Urgent help needed *
Hello
My budies are having loose droppings. I think because of the new millets. I tried sprouting a few millets to see if they are fresh, they did sprout . I don't know what's the problem. I can't take them to the vet right now because I need to go somewhere. I'll change their millet and seed mix when I come back. But what can I do right now ?
Budgies look active and fit though.


----------



## Cody

If you are not sprouting things correctly the sprouts can get moldy, take away the sprouts if they have any and give them fresh seed and remove the millet if you think that is the problem.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> If you are not sprouting things correctly the sprouts can get moldy, take away the sprouts if they have any and give them fresh seed and remove the millet if you think that is the problem.


I didn't give them sprouted millets I sproutedillets to check if they are fresh or not. Please help..any home remedy for loose droppings please 🙏😢😭


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello 
Can I give my budgies vitamins in water. Like supplements. Because they don't eat many fruits and veggies.


----------



## FaeryBee

*How are the budgies doing today?
Did they have any vegetables before developing loose droppings?
Do you add a good quality pro-biotic to their food?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *How are the budgies doing today?
> Did they have any vegetables before developing loose droppings?
> Do you add a good quality pro-biotic to their food?*


They are fine today. I think they had loose dropping because of sudden change of seed mix. 
No, I didn't give any before vegetables the loose droppings.
No, can you please tell me what exactly is it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Here is an example of a probiotic you can sprinkle onto wet or dry food.*
*Flora Bird Probiotic *

*The purpose of a probiotic is to enhance the "good" bacteria in your budgies' digestive tract to help keep them healthy.

You can also try using Apple Cider Vinegar with the "mother".

Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Here is an example of a probiotic you can sprinkle onto wet or dry food.*
> *Flora Bird Probiotic *
> 
> *The purpose of a probiotic is to enhance the "good" bacteria in your budgies' digestive tract to help keep them healthy.
> 
> You can also try using Apple Cider Vinegar with the "mother".
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother*


I give them something in water. The vet said they are immunity bossters..something like that.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

The toys I ordered arrived a few days ago. Are they fine ? Do I need to do any rearrangement ?























I ordered the perches also but the order is delayed 😥
Any alternative I can use till they arrive ?


----------



## Cody

I think the toys are fine, you can leave the perches as is for now but clean the poop off of the ladder and the perches, the birds should not have to be walking and perching on dried poop.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> I think the toys are fine, you can leave the perches as is for now but clean the poop off of the ladder and the perches, the birds should not have to be walking and perching on dried poop.


Ok, I'll clean it


----------



## FaeryBee

*I may have asked this before but forgot -- how large is that cage? Length, Width and Height please.

Also, I suggest you get them a shredding toy.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *I may have asked this before but forgot -- how large is that cage? Length, Width and Height please.
> 
> Also, I suggest you get them a shredding toy.*
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*


It's around 46*34*40.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello!
Can you please recommend a cage for budgies. I might get a bigger one in future. So, I just want to explore right now so that I can buy in future.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please send me your location in a Private Conversation and let me know if you are able to order on-line through Amazon UK or what suppliers you are able to utilize in your area.
I will then be able to do some research and help you find an appropriate cage for your birds.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> Hello!





FaeryBee said:


> *Please send me your location in a Private Conversation and let me know if you are able to order on-line through Amazon UK or what suppliers you are able to utilize in your area.
> I will then be able to do some research and help you find an appropriate cage for your birds.*


I live in India and I usually buy from Amazon.com. You can just recommend me one. I'll find a seller.


----------



## FaeryBee

*OK, will do this later this evening.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *OK, will do this later this evening.*


Ok , thank you so much for your effort.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Take a look at the Prevue Hendryx F040 and Prevue Hendryx F050 cages.

Prevue Hendryx Flight Cage F040 or F050

Another good option is *

*Zeny Flight Cage with Stand*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Take a look at the Prevue Hendryx F040 and Prevue Hendryx F050 cages.
> 
> Prevue Hendryx Flight Cage F040 or F050
> 
> Another good option is *
> 
> *Zeny Flight Cage with Stand*


Thank you I'll surely buy one in future


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello
It's been a while since I posted here. I have noticed that every time I feed my budgies with fruits and vegetables, one of them has watery droppings.
Is there anything I can do to prevent this?


----------



## Cody

Eliminate the fruit and just give the veggies and see if that helps.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> Eliminate the fruit and just give the veggies and see if that helps.


ok i'll try doing that


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello
Here is a list of foods-

Cucumber
Carrot
Spinach and other leafy greens
Apples, bananas, and other fruits

Please confirm what quantity and how often should I give these to my budgies.
Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee

*You are better off giving vegetables rather than fruits. Fruits should only be given sparingly and perhaps once a week as they are high in sugar content.

The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
Vegetables can be fed daily.
You can make a "chop" every other day if that works for you.
You can give your budgies half one day and refrigerate the second half for the next day. 
What you want to do is chop a variety of things, kale, romaine lettuce, and shred carrots to add that to the mix,
Sometimes you may want to add peas and corn and sometimes mix in some cooked quinoa. 
Whatever your budgies do not eat after a few hours should be thrown out. 
Remember -- Too much fruit is not good anyway because of the high sugar content. 

I would recommend you only feed spinach once or twice a week. 

Spinach and Parsley contain oxalic acid which binds to calcium, blocks the absorption of calcium and puts stress on the kidneys.
Too much oxalic acid can also cause poor blood clotting and convulsions in birds.
Cucumbers are mostly water and may result in loose droppings if you give them too much.

Other green leafy vegetables you can offer include:

Kale
chard
collard greens
fresh beet greens
fresh mustard greens
fresh turnip greens
endive*
*Romaine
watercress
fresh sprouts
chickweed and dandelion leaves (ensure they have not been chemically treated)


*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *You are better off giving vegetables rather than fruits. Fruits should only be given sparingly and perhaps once a week as they are high in sugar content.
> 
> The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.
> Vegetables can be fed daily.
> You can make a "chop" every other day if that works for you.
> You can give your budgies half one day and refrigerate the second half for the next day.
> What you want to do is chop a variety of things, kale, romaine lettuce, and shred carrots to add that to the mix,
> Sometimes you may want to add peas and corn and sometimes mix in some cooked quinoa.
> Whatever your budgies do not eat after a few hours should be thrown out.
> Remember -- Too much fruit is not good anyway because of the high sugar content.
> 
> I would recommend you only feed spinach once or twice a week.
> 
> Spinach and Parsley contain oxalic acid which binds to calcium, blocks the absorption of calcium and puts stress on the kidneys.
> Too much oxalic acid can also cause poor blood clotting and convulsions in birds.
> Cucumbers are mostly water and may result in loose droppings if you give them too much.
> 
> Other green leafy vegetables you can offer include:
> 
> Kale
> chard
> collard greens
> fresh beet greens
> fresh mustard greens
> fresh turnip greens
> endive*
> *Romaine
> watercress
> fresh sprouts
> chickweed and dandelion leaves (ensure they have not been chemically treated)
> 
> 
> *


Thank you so much for this information.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Carrots,
beetroot, 
capsicum,
peas, 
parsnips, 
beans, 
corn 

Are the things fine for the first chop ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yes, they are fine.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

I noticed that my budgie was drinking more water than usual.
And now he has watery droppings.
What is the cause and what is the remedy?

Another thing, Can I give *carrot to my budgies every day?

*In moderation of course 

And instead of making chop can I give the vegetables separately?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Just keep an eye on his droppings for a few days.
If they don't change back to normal let us know.

Yes, you can give carrot every day
Yes you can give the vegetables separately.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Can I make natural perches from sticks that I find nearby ?
I


----------



## FaeryBee

*You must check to ensure that any sticks you use for perches are on the list of SAFE woods for budgies and they have NOT been treated with any chemicals or pesticides or gathered near busy roadways which are subject to car exhaust and pollution.
*
*Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *You must check to ensure that any sticks you use for perches are on the list of SAFE woods for budgies and they have NOT been treated with any chemicals or pesticides or gathered near busy roadways which are subject to car exhaust and pollution.
> *
> *Safe Natural Wood for Budgies*


I have made some perches out of a piece of wood I found in the park. I washed it and I also removed the Chewy bits (the places budgue could chew) and now it is a simple perch. They don't chew chew it , they just sit on it and poop.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello 
Can someone tell me the difference between English Budgie And whatever other budgie type there is.
I asked this just for my knowledge nothing serious.

And another thing what type are my budgies ? English or the other type (I don't know the other budgie type)


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

kiwi
And







Mango (they wanted a grp photo)


----------



## Mishti Anuurag

See there are two types of Budgies 
The first one is the Australian Budgies and they were used as common pet birdsfrom 1970s in amaricas.Some time later their export from Australia was banned and then they were bred in americas in captivity for commercial purposes making two types the first one being the Australian Budgie and The English budgie.
The major difference between the two is that the English Budgies are larger than the australian ones.

the reply may not be accurate but it is what i have in my knowledge as a starter of birding


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

One of budgie's wing is moving continuously. It's kind of vibrating. I think he has a blood feather, I am not sure because I just a little glimpse of it when it stretched his feathers. What could be the reason ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your budgies are called "American/Pet" type budgies.
English budgies were first bred from Australian budgies in England which is why they are called "English" budgies.
English budgies were bred as show birds and larger birds with bigger heads were chosen when people started "creating" this mutation.
Many English budgies do not live as long as American/Pet type budgies. 
If the breeders of English budgies are too vigorous in their breeding practices, always striving for bigger and "fluffier" heads on their birds, they sometime end up with budgies whose heads are too big to be adequately supported by their bodies. This is VERY sad. 
An ethical and responsible breeder breeds their budgies (whether American/Pet OR English based on temperament and health).

There is no way for us to know why your budgie is vibrating its wing or whether it has a blood feather.
Only you can determine if there is a blood feather. 
If the vibrating doesn't stop in a day, then you should take the bird to an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello
I have provided quite some toys to my budgies but I don't see them play with it these days. The only thing they play with is the bridge swing thing. Last month they had a toy with tiny mirrors and bells, they played with it a lot like really lot but then it broke so I removed it. Sooo, now since long I haven't see them play much with the toys. Anything I can do ? I fear that they might be getting bored.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Are they in the cage all day or do they have out-of-cage time?
Do they have shredding toys to play with?
Do they have swings and ladders?

Please post a picture of your current cage set-up.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Are they in the cage all day or do they have out-of-cage time?
> Do they have shredding toys to play with?
> Do they have swings and ladders?
> 
> Please post a picture of your current cage set-up.*


I let them out for 1 hour everyday.
No, but the shred the wooden platform I provided. I am planning to get a real shredding toy for them though.
Yes


----------



## FaeryBee

*I may have asked you this before but If I did, I don't remember your answer.
Please measure that cage Length, Width and Height and let me know the measurements.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

I have always enjoyed advice from this forum. Most of the time I am astonished- 'How do these guys know it all' 😂
Well let's get to the point. All this knowledge about budgies you have, have you studied it or what.
I really want to do the same and help birds in future. For now I want to be an Avian Vet when I grow up 😁


----------



## Cody

In my opinion, first you need to have the drive to want to learn and a questioning mind, which it seems that you have. To a degree it will depend on how much info you are able to gain in person where you live. I my case I am fortunate to live around a large metro area which has enabled me access over the years to in person classes and lectures by several avian vets. I have completed courses in aviculture that span a wide variety of subjects and have done a lot of reading of medical related info. By far the biggest asset in all of it is being able to discuss in depth, any issue with my team of avian vets, whether it is an issue I am experiencing with my own flock or not. A lot is gained by personal experience, when I have an ill bird the goes to the vet I want an in depth explanation for example, don't just tell me there is a GI infection, I want to know how it is contracted, what exactly it is, how it was determined and an explanation of the test results in detail, what is going to be used to treat it and why that particular drug was chosen etc. You may want to watch this to give you an idea of what it takes to become an avian vet.





 video about what it takes to become an avian vet


----------



## StarlingWings

I’m a biologist and I also studied specifically budgies for over 10 years, having one myself  Just keep studying and you’re on your way 💛


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's great that you want to be an Avian Veterinarian when you grow up!
The best way to learn is to do as much research as you can as well as observing your own budgies and how they act.
Cody has given you excellent advice.
If you want to be an Avian Veterinarian, then you'll need to take math and science courses as your electives in high school to prepare yourself for college/university.
Make sure you take Biology and Chemistry to help prepare yourself for the more advanced courses later on in your education.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Thank you everyone. What you all wrote has motivated me even more 😊.


----------



## Cody

The world definitely needs more avian vets🦜🐤


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> The world definitely needs more avian vets🦜🐤


😃😃😃


----------



## FaeryBee

*Follow your dream!! *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello
Have got a question in my mind

I love to play with my budgies a lot and they do too. One of my budgies' (Mango) bites a lot and it's hard for me when he sits on my hand 😂.

Is there ANYTHING I can do so he doesn't bite.


Another thing, it's autumn here in India and it's still hot and humid. During afternoon my budgies sleep a lot and I think this is because they are feeling hot because whenever I sprinkle a bit water on them with a sprinkler or put their bathing bowl inside they immediately get active and start bathing 🛁 😂

Sooo..... what can I do ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*If your budgie bites you, even though it may really hurt, you should try to ignore it.
Another option is to try to get your budgie to repeatedly "step up" from finger to finger several times in a row right after he bites. When he realizes this will happen every time he bites, he may stop.
Some people push back gently on the budgie’s beak when it bites. The budgie will stop biting in order to regain his balance.

I would suggest you look into clicker training as that would give you the opportunity to work with Mango without being bitten.

Basics of Clicker Training
Positive Reinforcement in Training.

There is more information regarding clicker training in the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

Yes, your budgies are sleeping more in the afternoons because they are too hot.
Giving them their bathtub to play in during the hottest part of the day is your best option if you have no way to cool the house down.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello 
My budgies are having white feathers around their vent. They didn't have the same When I bought them. Is this normal or something to be alarmed of.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hard to say without seeing a picture.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Hard to say without seeing a picture.*


Here it is..
















They barely keep still 😂. But here is a pic.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The area around the vent is perfectly normal.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello everyone

So, back here in India the weather is changing. Its getting colder day by day.
By the end of this month or so it would be freezing cold (no snow btw) 

Getting to the point *can I always cover their cage a bit so they don't feel cold.*
And *does the food have to change or something*.

I mean in short I want to know *what all things I need to so in winters for them.* Precautions and all basically.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Read the information in this link:
*
*Keeping Budgies Warm in Winter*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

I was in the other room having online classes. After sometime I went to check on them. There were some feathers nearby and they looked cold. 
Please take a look please.









I don't know the reason but they look a bit odd. 
What to do if they are feeling cold ?
What are the symptoms that they show when they're cold?
Pls pls pls help 🥺


----------



## Cody

Which bird is the one with the all green chest, in this picture he looks like he is trying to show dominance over the other bird, look at the difference in their postures, do they fight? What is the temperature in the house?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> Which bird is the one with the all green chest, in this picture he looks like he is trying to show dominance over the other bird, look at the difference in their postures, do they fight? What is the temperature in the house?


The green one is kiwi and yellow one is mango.

Yes they do fight sometimes.

26° Celsius is the usual temperature.


----------



## FaeryBee

*They do not look cold. And the temperature in the house is fine.

Kiwi is intimidating Mango.

What specifically happens when they fight? 
Is it actual fighting where they squawk and try to pin one another?
Does Kiwi bully Mango on a regular basis?

If Mango is being bullied regularly, then you need to separate the two into individual cages.
Being bullied and intimidated -- such as not being allowed to eat, perch in a specific spot, play, etc. will be very detrimental to a budgie's physical and mental health.

Do you have natural wood perches of varying diameters in the cage or only wooden dowels?
Natural wooden perches of varying diameters help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage
*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *They do not look cold. And the temperature in the house is fine.
> 
> Kiwi is intimidating Mango.
> 
> What specifically happens when they fight?
> Is it actual fighting where they squawk and try to pin one another?
> Does Kiwi bully Mango on a regular basis?
> 
> If Mango is being bullied regularly, then you need to separate the two into individual cages.
> Being bullied and intimidated -- such as not being allowed to eat, perch in a specific spot, play, etc. will be very detrimental to a budgie's physical and mental health.
> 
> Do you have natural wood perches of varying diameters in the cage or only wooden dowels?
> Natural wooden perches of varying diameters help prevent pressure sores.
> Pressure Sores
> The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
> Essentials for a Great Cage*


They usually scream at each other. But sometimes rarely they scream very very loudly and try to like basically they put their claws on each other.

No its not that regular.

When I hand feed them vegetables so kiwi screams at Mango as if he doesn't want him to eat. So I give them separate vegetables and separate books for earing etc.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hi 

We got shifted today to a new house. 

And mango's poop is runny and he is screaming loudly. No matter how much kiwi and I try to comfort him. 

What's the cause and what's the cure?


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Sounds like stress from the move. 
They are pretty sensitive..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Moving house is a big stressor for your budgie.
Cover the top and three sides of the cage to help Mango feel more secure.
Play music for him to help him calm down. 
Let him have time alone to acclimate rather than fussing over him continually.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Moving house is a big stressor for your budgie.
> Cover the top and three sides of the cage to help Mango feel more secure.
> Play music for him to help him calm down.
> Let him have time alone to acclimate rather than fussing over him continually.*


Got it !

Which music would he like. I hope not birds chirping that makes them rather aggressive.


----------



## srirachaseahawk

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> Got it !
> 
> Which music would he like. I hope not birds chirping that makes them rather aggressive.


Actual music is fine.
Chances are, they will love Bollywood music 
Maybe some Bhangra?


----------



## FaeryBee

*No, don't play birds chirping or budgie sounds. Any music you like will probably be fine. 
Start with something soothing for Mango since he is stressed.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

it's 9:30 am right now and after I woke up I went to check my budgies' cage.

I think mango vommited. His head was wet but not that wet so it means it's bean some time.
Look a picture might help









His head feathers are spiky and I didn't leave them like that. And if you see closely on his chest I think some feathers are like wet. He also has a behavior change. He is sitting still a bit strangely.

What should I do ?

And what could possibly be the reason


----------



## FaeryBee

*I an unable to see what you are referring to with regard to wet or spiky feathers.
Wait and see how Kiwi is today. He could be fine. Is he starting to molt? If so, could be why the head feathers are "spiky"

Remove the loose bell that is laying on the floor of the cage and dispose of it. From what I can see of it, it looks like it is corroded.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Yaay this thread just reached 100 actually more 🥳🎉🎊


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello 

*Can someone tell me about some mutations.* *Basic* *ones for now. *

And also I will be starting taming my budgies from scratch. This time I'll be doing it the proper way. 
So.. how do I do it 😅.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need to read the budgie articles and stickies to learn about mutations and training. The information you are asking for is already there.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Please help 🙏 
I think mango is feeling cold









He was regurgitating and now he is like this.
What should I do ?

Please help


----------



## Cody

He does not look like he is feeling cold, what is the temperature in your house? You should clean the dried poop off of the perch he is sitting on. There is a difference between regurgitating and vomiting and you need to be able to tell the difference. Regurgitating is a controlled motion of bringing up seeds in the attempt to feed them to something it can be another bird or sometimes a toy or another object, vomiting in uncontrolled and can be flung around the cage and it not directed to anything.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> He does not look like he is feeling cold, what is the temperature in your house? You should clean the dried poop off of the perch he is sitting on. There is a difference between regurgitating and vomiting and you need to be able to tell the difference. Regurgitating is a controlled motion of bringing up seeds in the attempt to feed them to something it can be another bird or sometimes a toy or another object, vomiting in uncontrolled and can be flung around the cage and it not directed to anything.


Yes we figured out that ge was not feeling cold.

He was basically moving his head up and down and throwing out seeds.

Another thing could it be mites. I mean I hope not but I saw something on him. That looked like mite.

And he was flapping g his wings continuously.


----------



## Cody

It would be best for you to locate a vet that could see him, take a look at this link and see if this helps locate one Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cody is absolutely correct. If he is vomiting and/or you think he has mites then you need to take him to an Avian Veterinarian.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

*A few questions here-

1. Should we remove budgies' feeder at night?*

*2. What kind of shredding toy should I but for my budgies' ?*


----------



## FaeryBee

*If you are rationing their seed mix properly each day then you don’t need to remove it at night. I leave all the pellets, dried herb salad and miracle meal in my bird’s cages 24/7.
Look at the Essentials for a Great Cage sticky for suggestions on shredding toys. 
Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

*Hello everyone 

Back with some more questions


What seeds can budgies eat sprouted?*

*What quantity? *


----------



## Cody

Take a look at this Sprouting Everything


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

*Greetings,*

As I mentioned in the above posts, it is getting colder day by day. It is usually 10-12 degrees throughout the day. It is likely to become colder over the next few months.

Although I cover my budgies' cage with a thin scarf-like cloth at night, I was thinking if there are any heaters for birds. Do I need to buy it?

And also what about snuggle huts, are they useful and/or safe?


----------



## Cody

Stay away from snuggle huts, they can be dangerous because if a bird picks at the fibers and swallows them they can get stuck in the crop or stomach and can cause problems and if there is enough fiber in the stomach it can kill a bird. If you buy a heater make sure there is no teflon used in the making of it. You can cover them with a heavier cover as well.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> Stay away from snuggle huts, they can be dangerous because if a bird picks at the fibers and swallows them they can get stuck in the crop or stomach and can cause problems and if there is enough fiber in the stomach it can kill a bird. If you buy a heater make sure there is no teflon used in the making of it. You can cover them with a heavier cover as well.


Ohh..I didn't know that. It's good I came to know or I would've bought it. 

What is the ideal temperature budgies should be put in ? 

Ok


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

*Artist Who Made People Cry With Her Animal Comics Is Back With Another Tearjerker, And It Might Be Her Saddest One Yet *

Take a look at this. It made me cry

It happens with so many budgies in the world.


----------



## StarlingWings

Thanks for posting this, it's a great reminder of why we try so hard to promote the best practices here on Talk Budgies!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Keeping Budgies Warm in Winter*

*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Can millets be changed if the ones previously used could not be found in market


----------



## StarlingWings

Yes, the brand doesn't matter as long as the seed is high quality. However, you should not be feeding your budgies just millet. Do they have a quality seed mix as well, and access to fresh veggies? I apologize if you already addressed this, sometimes the threads get lost 😆


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

StarlingWings said:


> Yes, the brand doesn't matter as long as the seed is high quality. However, you should not be feeding your budgies just millet. Do they have a quality seed mix as well, and access to fresh veggies? I apologize if you already addressed this, sometimes the threads get lost 😆


I give them fresh veggies every alternative day but I have not tried seed mix yet.


----------



## StarlingWings

It's important that they have a variety of seeds as millet is very fattening and does not have all the nutrients they need to stay healthy. Budgies in the wild eat a wide assortment of things, not just seed, so it's essential to offer them a balanced diet. Is there any pet store nearby that sells seed mixes? 

Here is a link that includes ways you can make your own: Quality Seed Mix


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

StarlingWings said:


> It's important that they have a variety of seeds as millet is very fattening and does not have all the nutrients they need to stay healthy. Budgies in the wild eat a wide assortment of things, not just seed, so it's essential to offer them a balanced diet. Is there any pet store nearby that sells seed mixes?
> 
> Here is a link that includes ways you can make your own: Quality Seed Mix


Yes there is


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello,
Should budgies be exposed to sunlight ?

Also can I switch on the heater/warmer for them while they are in the cage? But Not letting the heater/warmer directly in contact with them ?


----------



## Cody

Yes to both questions, however you have to make sure that they can move out of the sun or away from the heat if they choose to do so, you should never leave them in the sun or heat without a way for them to move away from it. If you see them lifting their wings away from their bodies they are too hot.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> Yes to both questions, however you have to make sure that they can move out of the sun or away from the heat if they choose to do so, you should never leave them in the sun or heat without a way for them to move away from it. If you see them lifting their wings away from their bodies they are too hot.


Ok


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hiii,
I was wondering how to clean/wash perches. I usually put the dirty perches in a bucket of water and the dirt/poop/dust eventually come off. Is there any other way to do it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cody

You can scrub them with plain white vinegar and hot water.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> You can scrub them with plain white vinegar and hot water.


Okkkkkkk


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

My budgies have a little ladder in their cage, and they like it a lot. They eat on it, sleep on it, and on it. As it is wooden, they chew it and they recently chewed one of the steps rather hard that now there is a gap between and its slightly pointed appearance. Here is a picture if you didn't understand what i am trying to say
















So should I remove it ?


----------



## StarlingWings

Yes, that’s a good idea. They could get caught between the sharp points and get hurt. They obviously were hard at work 🤣 You may be able to just saw or clip the dangerous rung off so they can keep using the ladder!


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

The ladder is not their only project look at this. They worked hard on this one too 😂


----------



## FaeryBee

*Chewing on wood is normal for budgies!

Please do replace the ladder. Using that one is not safe for your budgies.

You can remove the new wooden ladder when you get it and it gets soiled and clean it by going over it with sandpaper to clean off droppings that won't come off using white vinegar. This can also be done with the wooden platform perch in the last picture you posted.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello 
I am wanting to buy a little wooden playground for when the budgies are out of the cage. Can someone attach the link for it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Did you do an on-line Google-search for wooden playgrounds before posting you question?

There are various playgrounds available through Amazon. I do not know if they deliver to your location.
You can also look for playgrounds through bird supply stores.

Niteangel Natural Wood Playground
*
*Hamiledyi Playground for Birds*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Can budgies eat strawberries ?


----------



## Cody

Yes, but as with any fruit, don't overdo it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please always check this list before asking about foods.*

*Safe Foods for Budgies*

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation.

Fruit is very high in sugar content so should only be given very sparingly as a treat.
Vegetables are much healthier for your budgie.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

My budgies seem to be sort of addicted to one of their toys. They have had this toy for 6+ months, but they have never shown any interest towards it until today. They are trying to sit on it and they had their lunch sitting beside it today.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Corn and grapes are a recent addition to my budgies' diet. I am really happy as I WaS able to successfully teach my budgies' to eat corn and grapes after a looooong process. They really enjoy it


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Do my budgies look happy and healthy ?


----------



## Cody

The budgie in the first picture looks to be overweight based on what looks like a fairly large bulge in the upper chest, can you post another picture? Do you ever weigh your birds?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Cody said:


> The budgie in the first picture looks to be overweight based on what looks like a fairly large bulge in the upper chest, can you post another picture? Do you ever weigh your birds?


































I don't remember weighting them. But I'll do it this week. So, what is the ideal weight of a budgie ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The ideal weight is often between 25 -39+ grams, averaging 35, based on body size.
English budgies average is around 45 grams with it ranging from 42 grams to 60 grams depending on body size,

However, there is a gray area where bone structure can qualify.
When in doubt check the keel bone in relation to the breast muscle. 
An overweight budgie, for the bone structure may not be a good flyer. 

Watch your bird fly around the room and then roost. If the budgie exhibits heavy breathing, then the weight is a little heavy.

Obesity in Birds*
*Nutritional Diseases in Budgies//Obesity*
*VCA Article - Obesity in Birds*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Should I increase their out of cage time or change the diet ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*What do you think you should do? Which will work best or should you do both?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *What do you think you should do? Which will work best or should you do both?*


I think I should first start with changing the diet and afterwards increasing out of cage time.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Then do that and see how things progress.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Then do that and see how things progress.*


Yes


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

What should budgies eat in a week?


----------



## FaeryBee

*The key to a healthy diet for budgies is much the same as it is for humans and other animals. You are best to serve foods in moderation
Vegetables are much healthier than fruit as fruit is high in sugar content.

Read the information in the links below and choose foods from the safe foods list.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee has provided you great advice above. The best thing to do with any question is first try and find it on the forums. There are a lot of resources on here that are extremely useful!


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

One of My budgie is having grey poop.
Please help









I am confused about what to do.

I figured out that this is the poop of the budgie that seems overweight, as told in previous posts.

His droppings were normal in the day but since evening they have started getting watery.










This is the other Budgie's poop.

They ate sprouts today


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> They ate sprouts today



















He is sleeping on one leg like this. He is eating properly.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your budgie is ill and needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian for the proper diagnosis. 

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers
*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgie is ill and needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian for the proper diagnosis.
> 
> Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
> This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
> When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
> This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
> The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
> If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
> 
> Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers
> *


So what exactly has happened ?

And till I get him seen by an avian vet, what do I need to do ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*You've been around the forums long enough that you should have read ALL of the budgie articles and stickies by now.
These things should be readily apparent to you without you needing to be told.

We have no way of knowing "what exactly has happened". That is why you need to get him seen by an Avian Vet as soon as possible.
When a bird starts showing symptoms, it is already very ill.

Locating an Avian Veterinarian

Separate the budgie from the other -- put it in a small cage on its own.
Try to ensure it is eating and drinking and get in touch with an Avian Vet as soon as possible.

Give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. *
*Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe*

*Good luck. Let us know what you find out from the Avian Vet regarding your budgie's condition.
Sending love and healing energy for your little one.*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

FaeryBee said:


> *You've been around the forums long enough that you should have read ALL of the budgie articles and stickies by now.
> These things should be readily apparent to you without you needing to be told.
> 
> We have no way of knowing "what exactly has happened". That is why you need to get him seen by an Avian Vet as soon as possible.
> When a bird starts showing symptoms, it is already very ill.
> 
> Locating an Avian Veterinarian
> 
> Separate the budgie from the other -- put it in a small cage on its own.
> Try to ensure it is eating and drinking and get in touch with an Avian Vet as soon as possible.
> 
> Give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. *
> *Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe*
> 
> *Good luck. Let us know what you find out from the Avian Vet regarding your budgie's condition.
> Sending love and healing energy for your little one.*


He is not showing any other symptoms. He is eating fine and his droppings are seem normal. Its night over here right now, getting him checked by an avian vet will be the first thing in morning


----------



## FaeryBee

*Excellent. Please let us know how he is doing after the appointment. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango

Hello everyone,
It's been a while since I opened the forum. Everything thing is ok here. I've been busy trying new diets for my budgies to keep them in shape 😉. They have been losing the extra weight that they had put up.


----------

